# E3 Sentry



## damiaes (Apr 4, 2008)

Hello ..... here I leave you a few photos what I took away to the E3 Sentry of the NATO, which passed here by the Montijo - Portugal - BA6 Montijo


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 4, 2008)

nice shots!


----------



## smg (Apr 4, 2008)

nice pic


----------



## DBII (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the photos. Did anyone notice that the "NATO" on the left wing is reversed, "OTAN"? Since NATO is correct of the side of the plane, it is not because the image was flipped. Any thoughts?

DBII


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2008)

No it is correct, the reason it is spelled that way is because it is the way the French Spell it.

*NATO: North Atlantic Treaty Organization/Organisation*

*OTAN: Organisation du Traité de l'Atlantique Nord* 

If you look at the side of the aircraft as well (best seen in the first pic) it is spelled both ways.

NATO + OTAN

Here are some more pics to show you:


----------



## DBII (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a couple of shots from the 80's. I will see if they are the same way. Do you know the purpose of reversing it? I thought that Bubbba from East Texas painted it.  

DBII


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 4, 2008)

DBII said:


> Do you know the purpose of reversing it? I thought that Bubbba from East Texas painted it.
> 
> DBII



Go back and read my post above. The answer is in the post. 


OTAN is French for NATO:

OTAN: Organisation du Traité de l'Atlantique Nord


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Apr 4, 2008)

In portuguese - OTAN = *O*rganizacao do *T*ratado do *A*tlantico *N*orte


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 4, 2008)

Makes perfect sense. What a waste of paint. As an english speaking person, just put OTAN on the damn thing and be done with it. Waste of paint for national pride.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 1, 2008)

They are really nice photos those ones. I think OTAN is a French pride thing meaning that if necessary they can reserve the right to back out of any NATO problems in Europe in the 1980s.


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2008)

huh??? France backed out of NATO in the 1960s.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2008)

Yeah but they rejoined in 1995.


----------



## pbfoot (May 1, 2008)

French was the official language of the Diplomat crowd so it's French


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (May 1, 2008)

For us Portuguese is not a matter of natonal pride!!
We don`t use the therm OTAN we allways say NATO, because sounds better!
I think we have no problem with that, probably it`s just a French thing....


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeah but they rejoined in 1995.



The NATO OTAN markings were in place in the 1980s too though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2008)

Yeah because the two international languages are English and French.


----------



## evangilder (May 2, 2008)

Agreed. I was questioning Healz explanation of the OTAN.


----------

